# Worms Eating my Apple Tree



## ValerieM (Feb 7, 2009)

I've been having a worm problem on my Gala apple tree. So far that's the only tree that they've been on, but as you can see from the pictures, they're stripping it of it's leaves. I've tried spraying the tree with Fruit Tree Spray that I *thought* also helped with insect control, but it's not helping a bit. See the pictures, and any suggestions you can give will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Could be a type of tent caterpillar. Did you notice any web tents on the tree earlier?

You might get some results by spraying with sevin.


----------



## ValerieM (Feb 7, 2009)

ksfarmer said:


> Did you notice any web tents on the tree earlier?
> 
> You might get some results by spraying with sevin.


No, I never noticed anything at all in regards to webs or bugs or anything til these just showed up and started devouring everything. 

I will look for Sevin.... will Wal-Mart carry that?


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

ValerieM said:


> I will look for Sevin.... will Wal-Mart carry that?


yes, walmart should have it in the garden section. Both liquid and powder. The liquid would be best if you have a garden sprayer. If the tree isn't too tall to reach the top you might be able to powder it, but, a liquid spray will stick to the leaves better. Be sure to read the label for mixing instructions and don't harvest any apples for a few days.


----------



## ValerieM (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks ksfarmer! I will go to Wal-Mart this evening and get some!


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

An organic control for caterpillers is Bt aka Bacillus thurigensis another is Spinosad. I am having a problem with my Black Walnut trees but I would guess they are much taller than your Apple tree. The Black Walnuts are 50-60 feet tall and I have no idea how to spray them. Good Luck. Bugs sure are going wild this year.
Linda

PS I bought both Bt and Spinosad at Amazon.com Cheaply


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

They are Redhumped/Red-humped/Red Humped caterpillars, Schizura concinna. Bt is effective only with the young worms. Search the Internet for them to find recommended control of mature caterpillars. 

Martin


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

If you have bird feeders out, and have not yet treated, move a feeder near the tree, or take them down for a few days.


----------



## mellowguy (Jul 8, 2009)

At the size of the tree and the quantity of caterpillars you're showing, the earlier you act the better. Once they've got most of the leaves, it's hard to keep the tree alive.

The tree is small, the first thing to do is to manually get rid of each caterpillar you find. Put them in a pail and dump them on a fire somewhere. Then get rid of the nest. Whatever you do, don't throw out the nest or the pail of caterpillars somewhere where they can infect another tree (wild or not). A stick will do a good job starting on the nest. Fire works best. A plumber's torch or fire on a stick will work, but I think you need flame. Then finish up with the BT when the live ones are already gone.

On a different note, does anyone know how I can protect the apples themselves from bugs. This is the first year we have more than a handful of apples from the apple trees that we planted 2 years ago. The few apples we got last year were pretty bad from aphids and other bugs. We ended up feeding them to the horses. As we're starting to get more (about 50-60 this year), I'd like to start doing something about them. I don't expect perfect apples like the ones they sell for $1.00/lb at the grocery store, but anything that would make them more appealing and easier to preserve would be great.

If there are half-decent alternatives to spraying chemicals, it would be a bonus. Something organic or that is not borderline carcinogen would be great. We're not on any organic bandwagon, but we try our best not to poison ourselves.


----------

